# void



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

to mask my void i drink all the time but now i get disgust to drink so i get tortured by reality without dignity


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

nobody relpy to me


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

RunToMe said:


> nobody relpy to me


Did not see any questions. I thought it was a part of a poem by Charles Bukowski.


----------

